# NON-Staining ID Tag



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

What about a collar that has your phone number embroidered on it instead of tags? Or possibly one of the collars that has a flat tag that sits on the collar (sorry, I'm not sure what that would be called). I guess you might not have room for a full address, but would a phone number be enough info for someone? 

Or what about putting the tags in one of those silencer pouches so the metal doesn't touch his coat? Like this:

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Thundershirt-ThunderCover-Dog-Tag-Silencer/dp/B01576JIS6/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1459367798&sr=1-1&keywords=tag+silencer+for+dogs[/ame]

Hans doesn't wear a collar or tags normally because of an entanglement incident that happened when he was younger (I'm paranoid now). He is microchipped though, because my feeling is that the microchip is safer than leaving a collar on, and better than no ID at all. When we go somewhere, he wears a harness, and I have his tags on a shackle I can clip to the harness if I need to. If he's working off lead in the woods or swamp, he wears his orange biothane collar which has my phone number written in sharpie on it.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I remember the first time I realized the same "grey" chest on Sunny. Was on Easter after freshly groomed and I had him wear a new "squirrel martingale collar" which had metal on the martingale chain part. YIKES! He had a patch of grey and drove me nuts. No more metals for Sunny. Also, I think depending on what the groomer uses, freshly groomed is worse due to the oil? So I use a boomerang name tag which slips onto the collar itself and does not bother his coat -- I have a metal but it sits on top of the collar. For the other tags, I just make sure they are plastic. Welcome to the world of white dogs (Sunny is actually cream).


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Ah.... my mom had a white tpoo.... have you tried coating the tags in clear nail polish? works well


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Anything plastic will work fine. They are cheap also. And about your 2 house numbers, can you just put one with your cell number instead ? I personnally just put a single tag on Merlin. I don't use rabies or the city tag. I find my number is all that's needed. Merlin is also microchipped.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Ari has one of these:
Unique Handcrafted Stainless Steel Pet ID Tags | Silver Paw Pet Tags
You can get 17 characters per line for the largest size.

It's super durable and should never corrode or stain. Ari takes it in the ocean when she swims with no issues after 9 months!

We also tried the "Red Dingo" tags but the seawater corroded that in only 6 months.


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

For years I used plastic tags kits. They were like the shrinky dinks from childhood. 

You could write your info on a larger size tag, place it in the oven and it shrank to a smaller tag.

I can't find them anymore


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

On etsy I have seen leather bags meant to hold all the tags and fasten to the collar. I think they are meant to eliminate the irritating jingle, but they should work for this, too! Sorry, I didn't really pay attention to who was selling them, but a search should show it up. They were made by one of the people who sold handmade collars, I think.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Your problem is part of why I will always have black poodles!

I don't leave collars on my dogs when they are at home. When Lily and Peeves were pups they used to take them off each other. I've never worried since we keep our yard very secure and mostly don't go in and out through our front door.

I highly recommend microchipping and making sure the chip is registered. Lily got her chip when she was spayed. Peeves got his during an office visit when he was about a year old and Javvy got his during his first well puppy visit to our vet two days after he came home.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I had the same problem with Molly's hanging tags if I left her collar on for more than a day or two and because of it I spray paint them with clear Acrylic or clear nail polish and it seems to be working! On her flat collars I use a 'Boomerang' tag that lays flat on the collar. The Boomerang tag is great too!
This is the Boomerang tag;


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Link to the etsy listing for the leather tag bags.

https://img1.etsystatic.com/019/1/7053501/il_570xN.542755029_89xi.jpg


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Rogz brand tags are plastic. No metal at all

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
I understand the problem. Metal can stain the hair.
I use big fat packing tape to cover the jingles. I find that they rub against each other, rubbing the color off and if it's a long term tag, the information gets rubbed down.
When I bathe a dog, I always wipe down the tags with the damp towel. Really helps. 
Also using the tape cuts down on the jingles sound...

TIP: nylon collars and jingles wash beautifully in the washing machine! No more soaking collars overnight! Just purchase lingerie bags and place collars with jingles and your nylon leashes in the bag. Launder as usual.
I would avoid dollar store bags. Tried them and they didn't last, jingles created holes quickly and sometimes stuff was out of bag and end of wash. These bags are also great for nylon harnesses. I use my lingerie bags a LOT.
Dry overnight or simply put collar back on if you are in a hurry.


----------



## jacqueline (May 23, 2011)

The Silver Paw stainless steel tags are absolutely beautiful! We have two -- one for each collar!


----------

